# Yumega oil for the perfect coat



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi

Iv started giving Bertie Yumega oil, tsp full once a day in his food, for his skin and coat.

Has a lot of health benefits. I give him the Yumega plus and his coat is looking lovely and so many people comment on it when im out walking.

It helps their health skin and coats. Thought would spread the word on Yumega oil. Can help with itchy skin, and helps calm it. Has some really good reviews.

http://www.lintbells.com/products/yumega-dog

I purchased mine from-
http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/yumega-plus_1_169771.html 
Free delivery


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Def going to order this to see if it will get Molly's taste buds going and encourage her to eat her meals!! Oh and also for
The other added benefits of course ....


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

We have a ridge back at the kennels who is on that now. he had realy bad skin before but its looking much better now.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for that. Im definately going to try that for Alvy. He seems a bit itchy from time to time.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine already have cold pressed hemp oil in there food but will certainly give this a try thanks xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just bought it thanks... You should be getting a freebie at this rate!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

A little goes a long way...one bottle has lasted me over six months...don't exceed the dose or it can give them the runs.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> A little goes a long way...one bottle has lasted me over six months...don't exceed the dose or it can five them the runs.


Thanks for the tip :iagree:


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

from what age can you give this? xxxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

TraceyT33 said:


> from what age can you give this? xxxx


Hi Tracey 

It's worked out by the amount. I contacted them to see before I bought it and they recommended 2.5 mls for Lola and if I find her poo is soft then go down to 2 mls and so on and as she gets bigger work it up again.

Hope this helps. I am still waiting. She has dry skin..


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly has this as advised by the vet (when naughty mummy remembers to add it that is!)


----------



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

there is also Yum Puppy too.

◦Promotes healthy digestion & growth
◦Supports natural immunity which works well with puppy vaccinations
◦Aids brain & eye development

wish i had known about yumega oil when bertie was a little puppy.


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Bit cheaper here on ebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yumega-Om...7?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&hash=item3cc936b867


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mine arrived yesterday!


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation,bought it from Amazon,The wee man has been on it for a week now and his coat is absolutely gleaming.


----------

